# I think I've got Stockholm Syndrome!



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, as most of you know we've been in Alexandria Va. Since Dec. 18th when the deer ran into us. (Yes, it really did) 
For the last week we've been in a hotel called Monaco Alexandria. Kara recommended it and it is wonderful. From April 'till Oct. it even has happy hour for the dogs every Tues and Thurs. And, if you didn't bring your dog with you they give you a goldfish so you won't be too lonely. The rates are decent ($113.) and we even have a little balcony. You can walk to everything!! It's like being in a quaint little old town. Free bus to the metro to DC and everything.
The service is sooo good. Everyone is so nice. Even a doorman to open the door for you and your dogs. ETC. ETC.
It's been raining for 2 days now so we've been walking Vinny and Lulu in the underground parking garage. They're not real keen on that though. But, you should hear them getting their exercising RLH through the long, carpeted indoor hallways. They sound like a heard of horses.
Anyway, now I don't think I want to go home. Do you know how nice it is to have no responsibilities?? Nothing to clean! No way to cook!! YIPEE.
Alas, I think our car will be ready sometime next week so we will have the long drive back to CA., but in the meantime don't worry about me!! 
NOW, AREN'T YOU JEALOUS YOU DIDN'T GET HIT BY A DEER??
xxoox to all of you
Carole
Here's some pictures of them in the room.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I want to come and stay with you!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What's the saying? To every storm cloud there's a silver lining. :biggrin1:

Carole I'm glad you're finally having the chance to enjoy yourself. Next time though, I'd suggest skipping all of the other parts and going directly to the Monaco Alexandria.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

looks like a beautiful room! and the pups look very comfortable! LOL. you are truly a glass half full kind of gal!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love your attitude! You'd be a blast to travel with...(maybe just not through deer country, though! ha!)


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hmmmm....I think I have had that syndrome before! How much longer will you be there?? I might need to hop a plane and pay you a visit!! You know, for counseling purposes since I recovered from my bout with the stuff!:biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Sounds like heaven!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

no responsibilities....no cooking....playing with your dogs....relaxing, sightseeing...yes, it does sound like heaven.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

We're all coming to visit. !!

The hotel personnel must love the dogs too !


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That's wonderful, Carole! I'm glad you can see the blessings in your present situation! I can just imagine your Havs doing a RLH in the hotel hallways!! Awesome!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha! I'm glad to see that everything is going well right now. Yea!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Ah the Hotel Monaco chain is super super dog friendly. And they have free cocktails for happy hour in some of them. Carole - you have made lemonade from lemons!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Carole, glad to hear you are finally getting some R & R after that ordeal. Wonderful pix!! DH & I once lived in a residential hotel for 3 wks while waiting for our home to be completed and we've never been happier, no possessions and no responsibilities. . .so I completely get what you are saying !


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

How cool is that.....well, except for the deer. Wow, no dog and you get a goldfish...curl up to that at night 
We got to stay in a place like this for 4 months when we moved and reality can get you after you've been waited on hand and foot and they've done all of your cooking and cleaning. Then again, there's no place like home


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Doggie Happy Hour?! How wonderful! I'd be in doggy-owner heaven mingling with other dog people, lol I'm SOOOOO very glad you like it and it turned into a *FUN* trip, as it should be 

The dogs look like they are in heaven and I LOVE boutique hotels, they are just so much more personal/quaint/relaxing, not sure how to explain it, but this new wave pet-friendly boutique hotels will do well, I believe. They have more locations, too:

http://www.kimptonhotels.com/hotels/hotel-monacos.aspx

Isn't it great not having to cook, clean and wash clothes?! lol Heck, maybe I should hop in the car and come up there!

K


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I want to go too! I'd like to take the kids to see DC but it would be great if Scooter could go with us.

I'm jealous of you now! I have to go make the kids' lunches...


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Carole, I'm glad you are enjoying your time, the rest, and your pups.

DH and I took a 30 day road trip a few years ago. It was so nice not to have any worries and just do what we wanted, when we wanted. Each new day brought beautiful sights and nice places to stay. About 3 hours from home at the end I started crying. DH wanted to know what was wrong. I told him I was crying because I wanted to see my grandkids and I was crying because I didn't want to go back home.  I suggested we just go to their house and spend a couple of night and head out for 30 more days.:biggrin1:

I hope you have a safe nice relaxing trip home!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow. It sounds like such a nice hotel. I wish all places were dog friendly like that. I live 10 minutes from the beach in FL, and no pets are allowed. We also have a lot of parks here that don't allow pets. I'm glad you found a place to make your stay relaxing, and the dogs look so cute sleeping on the bed!
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole, I think they miss home though  But maybe you should stay until the next EC playdate?


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Those dogs look so comfy on the bed!

And the stay at that hotel sounds wonderful. 

Enjoy the rest of the time before you have to hit the road.


----------

